# My first Wood Duck



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys, so on my first shot of the second morning I smoked my first wood duck drake ever and it is beautiful. I want to get it mounted, and I was hoping to find someone good around the Detroit/Ferndale area who can do a good woodie standing mount for me. Let me know if you guys know anyone or would want to do it for me!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmmm. I would fry in butter with mushrooms and onions. ..

Any holes in the head?


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha i have enough ducks for eating, no visible holes anywhere


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Joe Seigler is the best their is when it comes to waterfowl. He is on Ford Rd in Superior Township (between Canton and Ypsi). He is not the cheapest and has about a year turn around time..but well worth the money and wait.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bk7799 (Feb 23, 2005)

I would suggest:
John Muter - Northern Flights Taxidermy 
STANDISH, MI 48658
(989) 846-6895

He mounted 2 old squaw drakes for me this past spring and I could not be happier. Fast turn around and very reasonable rates. Very creative and nice guy to talk with.
I have a post in the waterfowl forum or you can check out my pics to see the mount. It may be a little longer drive but worth it.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

bk7799 said:


> I would suggest:
> John Muter - Northern Flights Taxidermy
> STANDISH, MI 48658
> (989) 846-6895
> ...


 
Im actually driving through standish this weekend, maybe ill check him out. Thanks man!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Joe segler for sure if you want the best around. I'd say bring it to me but if you don't want to go this far it's understandable. But he is the only one id take it to. St Clair flats taxidermy also does decent work that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

